# Astonish "SPRAY 'N' SHINE"



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

I had heard about this product on here a few weeks ago, so whilst i was in wilkinson over the weekend i bought some as it is only 97p for a spray bottle of it. It's a quick detailer/shiner and tbh i found it quite good. It left a nice shine and the surface was quite slick, when it rained it left water beading like Demon shine. All in all i am happy with it for a pound and just thought i would tell people what it was like.:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Didnt do too bad in the auto express tests...:thumb:

Netto Should have the Astonish Range in at £1 from today.

Tar and Insect remover
Wash & Wax
Vinyl trim and dash cleaner, this will leave it glossy though, so it says.
Carpet & upholstery cleaner 
Wheel cleaner.

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/4e2ec168#/4e2ec168/6


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

I`ve used virtually all the Astonish range, my wife bought them for me and I must admit i`m well pleased with most of the products, the headling in my 12 yr old Mondeo was caked in grease and ta (cigarettes), very little of the upholstery cleaner remoned EVERYTHING so much so it looks like a new headlining, i did initially have concerns about it sagging but not the case, the detailer is very good however as it`s silicone based it attracts a hell of a lot of dust, didn`t get on with wheel cleaner though, not really up yo much but the leather cleaned did the job surberbly, not as good as Gliptone etc but for a £1 you can`t complain.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Also heard about this on here,bought 2 bottles on Saturday,£1 each,easy to use nice finish but does seem to attract dust,will buy it again.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

mike13 said:


> Also heard about this on here,bought 2 bottles on Saturday,£1 each,easy to use nice finish but does seem to attract dust,will buy it again.


Welcome aboard...:wave:

Thats it folks feel free to post your product findings in relevant sections it all helps.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Its a great little product, works even better if you do two layers of it :thumb:


----------



## HARPO (Feb 14, 2011)

and the tar remover is great on wheels to clean the tar and brake dust off too


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Yup cant grummble with Spray N Shine. I use it mainly on other people's cars.. its cheaper than Red Mist


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I have some of the spary and shine in my arsenal and the Tar and insect remover i use it on wheels to removed that nasty break dust


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Quite impressed with this too,but dont know which i prefer demon shine or spray and shine.lol


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

SJW_OCD said:


> I had heard about this product on here a few weeks ago, so whilst i was in wilkinson over the weekend i bought some as it is only 97p for a spray bottle of it. It's a quick detailer/shiner and tbh i found it quite good. It left a nice shine and the surface was quite slick, when it rained it left water beading like Demon shine. All in all i am happy with it for a pound and just thought i would tell people what it was like.:thumb:


I have about 3 bottles and use it now and again. Only ever use it when the car is completely clean though.

I actually put it head to head with Megs Ultimate Detailer and a sample of a new product from a supplier. I only applied them at the weekend but after the downpours on Saturday and Sunday its still doing pretty well :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

They are both as good i would say


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I picked up a bottle of this as well last week. 750ml for 97p, it seemed silly not to.

Haven't had the time to try it out yet, but will do and will post my thoughts on it.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried the wheel cleaner at the weekend (touchless wash only) and it was rubbish! It barely removed anything at all. Used CG Diablo after it and it left the wheels shining


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Some of the Astonish range are great value for money and really good at the job in hand. Ive had to do an emergency glass cleaner pit stop and used there product and its red hot stuff. Most £1 shops have it in and at a quid, its a no brainer imo.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I tried the tyre shine stuff, wasn't up to much to be fair but I did use it on the plastics on my engine bay and it worked quite well, not as long lasting as my regular stuff but for a quid who's complaining. My father in law swears by the spray and shine, haven't tried it myself as I've plenty of qd that I'm happy with :thumb:


----------

